# Pictures from MY Wyoming Hunt



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well right now I'm up here in Wyoming and I just got back to the hotel from harvesting a 6x7 29 inches wide and 24 inch tall mule deer. Tomorrow is my antelope hunt. I will soon post pictures of the buck. It was an awesome hunt!!! I will share more about the hunt later.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: My Wyoming Hunt*

Can't wait to see the pictures. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: My Wyoming Hunt*

can't wait to see the pics, good luck on your goat hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: My Wyoming Hunt*

congrats on your buck and good luck on your goat hunt.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: My Wyoming Hunt*

Congrats on the buck and good luck tomorrow on the goat hunt. Looking forward to the stroy and pictures.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the picture of my buck. The area we were hunting is rolling hills with hardly any trees. The buck bed down in draws that are shaded. We spotted this great buck about 1000 yds away. There were also about 5 other bucks with him. They went down into a draw and so we drove over to get closer. We spotted them coming out of the draw and he was in the lead. He was 235 yds and I shot him right through the lungs and he ran about 50 yds and piled up. Two friends of mine also got great bucks. A 4x4 that is 25 1/2 inches wide and the other friend killed a 4x3 28 inch buck

I also got my antelope today. Hes 14 1/2 with 6 inch bases and 5 1/2 inch cutter. Hes also very wide. He has A LOT of mass all the way up to the tip of his hornsI shot him at 300 yds. We did a rough score on him and he should score around 85 BC


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like everything but the truck.  

Your bro Ryan told me knocked down a good buck, congrats! Where are you going to hang this monster? Do you even have any spare space on your walls for ANOTHER trophy? Well done slayer.

PRO


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Pro, thank you.Yeah I will have to find a place to put my buck and my antelope. My next goal is to get one of those smart elusive spike elk.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Pro, thank you.Yeah I will have to find a place to put my buck and my antelope. My next goal is to get one of those smart elusive spike elk.


You better buy your spike tag early! I surely don't want to hear you whining about waiting to late and having to 'settle' for another measly muley mature buck. :wink:

PRO


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I heard they are all sold out. It sure did take a long time for them to actually sell out this year. I thought Wyo2ut was smarter than he acts because he says they are a HIGH DEMAND tag. I bet the majority were sold this week before the hunt.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Buying a spike tag is like taking an ugly, chubby chick home at the end of a party. She aint the one you set out to bag, but she's better than nothing.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA this statement is the best!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck Justin. Congratulations. Glad you got him before the wolves did!  :wink: *()* *()* :rotfl: *OOO*


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugger, I actually got attacked by three wolves while I was hunting and one bite me in the leg and I told the wolf he better bite harder because I cant even feel it so he went for another bite and I talked him out of it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, that's funny right there. I'm stilll laughing. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugger, are you ready to have another wolf debate or are you still licking your wounds from the last battle :lol: :lol: :lol: just kiddin.

I will post my antelope pictures soon.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great buck coyoteslayer, congrats looks like you made a great shot on him.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a real nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

another picture from my hunt


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats!!!

Ain't Wyoming great. The least populated state!!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work. Glad you have sense of humor too. Maybe you and Pro wouldn't be so bad in realife afterall... :wink:


----------

